# Kiev 4a, Type 2, black



## markjwyatt (May 8, 2018)

I just picked this up for the fun of it. It has been a long time since I shot 35mm, and this camera is a bit of a bear to use (loading, focusing, etc.) compared to my modern Fuji XT-2.  Still, if my test roll checks out it could be fun to use once in awhile, and it is a nice looking camera. I paid $55 on ebay for it.


----------



## webestang64 (May 8, 2018)

Sweet shoot'n iron!

Here is a manual if needed......  http://www.butkus.org/chinon/russian/kiev-4/kiev-4_kiev-4a.pdf


----------



## john.margetts (May 8, 2018)

Make sure you leave the lens cap at home. Unlike with your Fuji, you can see clearly through the viewfinder with the lens cap on.


----------



## markjwyatt (May 8, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> Make sure you leave the lens cap at home. Unlike with your Fuji, you can see clearly through the viewfinder with the lens cap on.



Some people do not understand the bit about leaving the lens cap on! For most of today's cameras it would be irrelevant. Even on my Mamiya TLRs, I could not frame if the lens cap were on. I guess some instamatics might still have that issue. I actually need to get a lens cap for this.


----------



## john.margetts (May 9, 2018)

markjwyatt said:


> Some people do not understand the bit about leaving the lens cap on! For most of today's cameras it would be irrelevant. Even on my Mamiya TLRs, I could not frame if the lens cap were on. I guess some instamatics might still have that issue. I actually need to get a lens cap for this.


My experience of my test film with my 'new' Fed 2 - first frame was fine followed by 25 blank frames. Said Fed 2 was my first non-SLR camera for a number of years. I prefer to think of it as a rite of passage.


----------



## markjwyatt (May 9, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> markjwyatt said:
> 
> 
> > Some people do not understand the bit about leaving the lens cap on! For most of today's cameras it would be irrelevant. Even on my Mamiya TLRs, I could not frame if the lens cap were on. I guess some instamatics might still have that issue. I actually need to get a lens cap for this.
> ...



My rite of passage was on the film loading side. I messed up two rolls of film until I figured out to loop the end around the take-up spool and back into the second slot. I need to get my good roll of film developed to see how the shots came out.


----------



## markjwyatt (May 10, 2018)

Shots came out well in general. Had some overlap the last few frames (of 36). Fuji Superia TMax. Scanned at photo processor.


----------



## vin88 (Dec 1, 2018)

i have one Russ camera that i realy like.  it apears to be a clone of the Lieca M 2.  it came with a russ lens that has blue glass.  ill try to post a photo.  vin


----------



## markjwyatt (Dec 1, 2018)

vin88 said:


> i have one Russ camera that i realy like.  it apears to be a clone of the Lieca M 2.  it came with a russ lens that has blue glass.  ill try to post a photo.  vinView attachment 166466




A Zenit?

Leica revives iconic Soviet Zenit camera | Malay Mail


----------



## Derrel (Dec 1, 2018)

The Kiev 4a reminds me of an old Contax rangefinder camera. It's a handsomely styled camera!


----------



## IanG (Dec 2, 2018)

Derrel said:


> The Kiev 4a reminds me of an old Contax rangefinder camera. It's a handsomely styled camera!



The Kiev 4a is essentially a Russian made Contax range finder camera, the tooling was taken from the Zeiss Ikon factory in Germany after WWII. 

Ian


----------



## vin88 (Dec 2, 2018)

its not  a range finder camera,  pix.  posted below,  it is a SLR ? there is a STRING that  pulls the miror up before the  curtain  crosses - just like a lieca M. max sutter speed 500.  marked on the prysum cover,  Zint 3 i think.  vin


----------



## vin88 (Dec 2, 2018)

yes mark; you are close ! mine says aprox.,  ZERIUM   3.   that web site has a problem,  could not tell if it was a "top lever advance".    THANK YOU,  have been  woundering for years.  vin


----------



## IanG (Dec 2, 2018)

vin88 said:


> its not  a range finder camera,  pix.  posted below,  it is a SLR ? there is a STRING that  pulls the miror up before the  curtain  crosses - just like a lieca M. max sutter speed 500.  marked on the prysum cover,  Zint 3 i think.  vin



Actually the Zenit 3  was a successor to the Zenit 1 and C which were based on a Russian Zorki Rangefinder camera with a mirror box and prism instead of the rangefindrer.  No resemblance to a Leica M camera but Zorki's were initially based on the older pre-WWII screw thread Leicas which had a top speed of 1/1000.

The Nikon F SLR is based on the Nikon SP rangefinder camera again modified with a mirror box and prism.

The Cosina made Bessa and Zeiss Ikon rangefinder cameras are the reverse based on the Cosina made SLR's but with the mirror bos and prism removed and a rangefinder added.

Ian


----------



## vin88 (Dec 2, 2018)

yes, i was wrong about the zint.  its a modified clone of a rangfinder leica,  with an advance lever and a prysum much like most 50's SLR's.  vin


----------



## IanG (Dec 2, 2018)

vin88 said:


> did you see the pix. i posted?  do you have a leica m?  i can post an leica m  to show the similarty .  cheers  vin



Yes I saw the picture you posted.

I have a Leica M3 and also a Leica IIIa I've owned them over 30 years,, as well as a few Zorki's and Fed's -  various models.





So I'm very familiar with how cameras evolved, a friend has a Zenit C and it's very similar  to an an early Zorki Rangefinder camera and there's zero resemblance to a Leica M series camera.

Ian


----------

